
Intel in Macs (2007) - cjv
https://www.apple.com/sg/intel/
======
lsllc
"On the very day the company officially announced its first Intel-based
product, Apple's stock price closed at $80.86"

How cool!

[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20060110/1818234_F.shtml](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20060110/1818234_F.shtml)

~~~
BurningFrog
The stock split 7-for-1 in 2014, so $80 in 2006 is about $11 per current
stock, which is worth $372 today.

It's been a great time to own Apple Stock!

~~~
saagarjha
It’s generally been a good time to own the stock for the last two decades ;)

~~~
jeffbee
While true, spectacularly so for Apple. If you had bought shares of the
company instead of a new base-model PowerBook G4, you'd have over $700k today.

If instead of a "founders' edition" Tesla Model S you'd bought shares of
Tesla, you'd have enough money for fifty Teslas today.

If you'd bought NDVA shares instead of Nvidia's best GPU in 2009 ... you still
would not be able to afford Nvidia's current best GPU. Hrmm.

~~~
grecy
In 1999 at the age of 18, just before going to University to study Software
Engineering I spent all my savings from my first job on a Beige G3 233Mhz. The
box was $3k, the 17 inch Apple/Sony Trinitron another $1500. Dad drove it home
in his car that was worth less than the contents of the big cardboard boxes.

Sometimes it's fun to calculate how much I'd have if I spent those 1999
dollars on APPL.

~~~
teekert
Well, I did some BTC mining on my atom board in the day. Also there is that
guys that bought a pizza for 10K btc.

------
2bitencryption
I have some big nostalgia for that hero-banner image -- the pretty blue
swooshes. I remember trying to replicate that style, watching hours of 3:2
480p tutorials in Paint.NET and Photoshop CS, so I could have the coolest
signature in whatever php web forum I was haunting at the time...

~~~
person_of_color
Now this battery icon.

[https://www.macrumors.com/2020/06/23/macos-big-sur-
battery-h...](https://www.macrumors.com/2020/06/23/macos-big-sur-battery-
history-and-estimates/)

~~~
Ecco
Holy cow, that icon is fugly...

~~~
sixothree
I know sometimes new designs need some time to "grow on you". I do not believe
this is one of those times.

~~~
Earwig
It's painfully bad enough that I have to assume it will change before release.

~~~
dmix
It could very likely be a placeholder.

~~~
selectodude
I know Apple can be pretty staid but for a beta I am assuming (and hoping)
that they're taking the piss on that.

------
scarface74
Just to go a little further back, a contemporary TidBits article about the
original PPC Macs. [https://tidbits.com/1994/03/14/the-power-macintosh-
picture/](https://tidbits.com/1994/03/14/the-power-macintosh-picture/)

~~~
jeffbee
Some seriously ripe claim chowder on that blog regarding the imminent 25x
performance of the PowerPC 620, due in 1996 at the latest!

~~~
savoytruffle
Lower-power CPU's rising to the occasion to crowd out high end chips is a
recurring theme in the industry, but especially for Apple! 620 never got
anywhere because the 604 variants were better and then the 603-based 750 (G3)
was a lot better. G5 never got anywhere because not the Pentium4, but the
Celeron-derived CoreDuo was a lot better! Now abandoning Intel because iPad
ARM CPUs are a lot better!

~~~
scarface74
The 603’s were _horrible_. With the slower cache and I believe they had less
cache memory, the 68K emulator crawled. Back then, most of the OS itself was
still emulated.

------
mgleason_3
Haha, I'd be more nostalgic if I hadn't bought a 68000-based Mac just before
the announcement that Apple was transitioning away from Motorola in the 90’s.
Same baloney about releasing additional (Motorola-then / Intel-now) models
during the transition. It very quickly became an expensive boat-anchor. I
think I was still paying on the loan I'd gotten it since I was a poor college
student working auto repair to make ends meet.

I'm excited about the move to the new processor. Also super glad my 2013 MBP
has had a good run. It's still totally adequate. 'Course that's a problem
isn't it?

It'll be interesting to see how the year turns out for Apple - seems like
you'd be nuts to buy an Intel Mac now, right?

~~~
richrichardsson
Just think how pissed you'd be if you just dropped 6k on a new Mac Pro that
will be obsoleted in 3 years. Not speaking from experience, no sir.

~~~
imtringued
I'm not sure why anyone would be pissed. If you need the Mac Pro then you're
happy because you have a Mac Pro. If you don't need it then why did you buy it
in the first place? People don't randomly buy a Lamborghini when what they
really want is a Toyota Prius.

~~~
richrichardsson
That's a terrible analogy, and regardless, buying any of the Intel range of
Apple machines today is going to see them being literally incapable of running
macOS once Apple decides to dump support. With some work you can run Catalina
on a 2008 machine, 12 year old machines can still be coaxed into staying
relevant. I expected that a 2019 Mac Pro would last more than (at best) 5
years, but given how Apple treats pros these days I fully expect them to drop
Intel support completely in 3-4 years.

~~~
valuearb
PowerPC Macs were able to run the latest MacOS for 4 years, after the
announcement, then Apple provided security updates. Your Mac Pro will be a
useful device for over a decade, just like my 2009 iMac.

And it’s much more likely that Apple extends this period for x86 than shortens
it, given they might not be able to support Windows on Apple Silicon. And
because they might need more than 2 years to build Apple Silicon Macs with
performance as high as the Kac Pro.

------
saagarjha
Ha, this is cute :) Looks like the Rosetta link still works too:
[https://www.apple.com/sg/rosetta/](https://www.apple.com/sg/rosetta/). Never
really got to try it much, as I didn't really use Macs back then, although I'm
curious if anyone from that time knows what the "oah" name stood for.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
> Pro applications from Apple — including Final Cut Pro, Motion, Soundtrack
> Pro, DVD Studio Pro, Aperture, Logic Pro, Logic Express, Shake and Final Cut
> Express — are not supported by Rosetta.

Huh, I wonder why that was.

~~~
MPSimmons
Those were the showcase programs, and I've heard that Apple didn't want the
Rosetta performance hit to impact people's experience with them.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
Was it just an artificial blacklist then? Could you hack it?

~~~
monocasa
Even with this one there's some metadata you can set to force it to use
rosetta 2 or not. I don't know if there's a way you as the user can force it
the other way without hacking the kernel.

------
donatj
My very first Mac was the very first Intel Mac Mini, I remember at the time
disputing getting a PPC Mac Mini instead for software compatibility. I'm glad
I didn't. I was a long time Windows fanboy and that Mac Mini converted me.

That machine is still kicking, my dad was using it for web browsing until
earlier this year. Firefox was for a long time the only modern browser he
could use, and then even that stopped supporting 32 bit Macs.

~~~
nsxwolf
The G4 Mac Mini was the slowest new computer I’ve ever owned. It was barely
usable for anything.

~~~
fzzzy
It's now possible to install OS 9 on it thanks to some clever hacking. It's a
speed demon.

~~~
IntelMiner
What's the hardware support like?

------
phillco
"Transition accomplished"

I miss the days when Apple's taglines were always witty (they're still
sometimes witty, but not consistently so.)

~~~
albntomat0
The subtitles are also "The new Mac core", "Four on the floor", and "Dual-
roar", which rhyme.

Four on the floor is also a type of manual transmission system in vehicles (4
gears, shifter on the floor). Additionally, as I just learned, it also has
meaning in music

~~~
davidw
"Four on the floor" makes an appearance in the Beach Boys' "Little Deuce
Coupe"

    
    
        She's got a competition clutch with the four on the floor
        And she purrs like a kitten till the lake pipes roar
        And if that ain't enough to make you flip your lid
        There's one more thing, I got the pink slip daddy
    

I had no idea what Lake Pipes were:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exhaust_system#Lake_pipes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exhaust_system#Lake_pipes)

~~~
tonyedgecombe
And in "Go Grease Lightning" from the film Grease (I shouldn't admit to
knowing this).

    
    
        A fuel injection cutoff and chrome plated rods oh yeah (I'll get the money I'll kill to get the money)
    
        With a four speed on the floor they'll be waiting at the door
    
        You know that ain't no shit we'll be getting lots of tit
    
        In Grease Lightning

------
yjftsjthsd-h
From the days when 2 cores on a chip was impressive:) (And it _was_!)

~~~
Polylactic_acid
Now I have a 12 core cpu in my desktop wondering if I should have got the 16
core one.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
The future is an amazing place to live:D

~~~
Andrex
Meanwhile, the Ghz have barely budged an inch! They even seem to have gone
down in some cases! ;)

~~~
ladberg
Even if Ghz haven't changed, IPC is much higher so you'll still see huge
increases in single-thread performance!

~~~
Narishma
Don't worry, Electron will take care of that increase.

------
sys_64738
Back in the days when Macs were #1 and the iPhone was a figment of Steve's
imagination.

~~~
scarface74
By 2005, the iPhone was definitely in development.

~~~
rdsnsca
The iPad was, for sure, the iPhone is a spinoff from the iPad project.

~~~
pico303
Since the iPhone was released in 2007 and the iPad in 2010, I’m going to
suggest your timeline is backwards.

~~~
pfranz
"Jobs later said that Apple had begun developing the iPad before the
iPhone.[27][28]"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPad#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPad#History)

~~~
pico303
Yeah, they'd messed with a clunky tablet for years. Then they finally
developed a glass display that scrolled with touch and thought, "This would be
better in a phone." I don't know if that really qualifies the iPhone as a
"spinoff" of the Folio, or the Folio as even a predecessor to the iPad.

~~~
valuearb
Folio was going to ship, but Jobs canceled it because it wasn’t good enough
yet but let the team adapt it to a phone.

And I worked on the Pen Mac about fifteen years prior, so with that and
Newton, Apple was working on the concept forever.

------
quyleanh
So what is the future of Hackintosh?

~~~
saagarjha
Probably secure for the next couple years as Apple continues supporting their
current Intel lineup. After that, perhaps we'll have more Corelliums pop up.

------
qilo
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200709070612/https://www.apple...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200709070612/https://www.apple.com/sg/intel/)

------
lathiat
There seems to be quite a few of those remnants on the apple.com site, every
few months I feel like I see one of these links for old school content and
themes :)

------
techdragon
This was a real blast from the past. I got my first Mac a little after the
switch and i remember reading through a lot of these pages back in the day.

~~~
fermienrico
I really miss the old days when there was no real concept of data collection,
not big ad-tech companies pissing over a good set of goods and services, just
pure tools that worked (and sometimes they didn't).

What happened, humans?

~~~
walterbell
Those humans won some battles but lost the war. Need new people to fork known-
good points on that timeline, using open protocols and code.

[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/02/gopher-when-
adversaria...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/02/gopher-when-adversarial-
interoperability-burrowed-under-gatekeepers-fortresses)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23042424](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23042424)

------
IncRnd
Where can I get one of these sweet looking number crunchers?

~~~
fzzzy
Craigslist

~~~
IncRnd
Thanks. I have a more recent model, so I'm actually good.

